# Port Arthur



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

The Open: 116

The Am: 75

The Qual: 28

The Derby: 25

Sheesh. Good luck.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

its a good thing that daylight savings time is in effect....lots of dogs with RTF connections in all the stakes..Good Luck y'all

anyone care to guess on how many back for the second series


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

BonMallari said:


> its a good thing that daylight savings time is in effect....lots of dogs with RTF connections in all the stakes..Good Luck y'all
> 
> anyone care to guess on how many back for the second series



*I'm guessing the over under would be 50! Anyone care to guess if it is a quad being thrown? I guessing double and a blind, but what do I know I'm at work while there are a 116 entries in the Open!!! Should be plenty of time to update from the trial!!!

Hope it is a nice day regards,

Aaron*


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

How about a single with a double blind. One water one land. Come back tomorrow morning with 12 dogs and be done by 1 o'clock or so.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

between Rorem,Eckett and Farmer they have over 50% of the field in the Open..the marshal has his/her work cut out for them


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Does that surprise you Bon?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Wade said:


> Does that surprise you Bon?



does it surprise me ? NO

do I like the trend ? mixed feelings, got a few friends that are among the Rorem armada, including an impregnated AFC Rosa Barks

will it change ? Not a chance

I am happy for the club,but I am concerned and disappointed that through sheer attrition many dogs that should will not see the second series..

if it were me , I would throw a wide open triple and let the test itself sort it out...but time management will definitely come into play


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Having judged more than my share of these monsters I have great empathy with the judges, both of whom I know and consider friends.

I have not seen the grounds but the area is coastal plain, very flat, cow pastures now, no more rice farming which made for great marking. I wish them well, glad I am staying home and training this weekend and running a 48 dog Open and 47 dog Amateur in Alabama next weekend.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Go get'em next weekend Ed, GOOD LUCK in Bama!!


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Would someone please post a link to the running order?

Thank you,

lesa c


----------



## Van Ames (Feb 11, 2005)

Ed's description of the grounds is spot on. We were there 3 weeks ago training on the Lohman Ranch and it does not have much in the way of terrain, however it does have very nice water with lots of ins and outs as well as the opportunity to get back away from it. We do not get to do that very often here and it showed in my dogs. I saw some rice fields, but did not get to train on them.

Van


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

lesa c said:


> Would someone please post a link to the running order?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> lesa c


www.retrieverentry.com


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Whats the set up? Hows the work been?


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Thank you, Jacob

lesa c


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

You're welcome. 

Sorry, I have no info about The FT.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open has about 12 dogs left to run tomorrow. Judges are in good shape.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

MikeBoley said:


> Open has about 12 dogs left to run tomorrow. *Judges are in good shape*.


Not surprised.


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Any one know the set up?


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Triple, inline, middle flier slightly deeper, walk up sit your dog, birds called in 5 seconds. A lot of pick ups a lot of handles.


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Triple, inline, middle flier slightly deeper, walk up sit your dog, birds called in 5 seconds. A lot of pick ups a lot of handles.


Thanks, sounds similar to other setups the past few weeks, to bad the sheer number of entries dictates the type of test, bottom line with 116 entries the judges need to at least cut it in half, can't blame the judges.


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Interesting that there is a 5 second limit before the birds are shot?? I have never seen this. Ed or Bon, can you chime in and let us know the mechanics of something like this, and what does the rule book say about this type of constraint?


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats to Bob and Donna Starford, Tim Milligan, and Prize on the Qual Win!!


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Standard Procedure
Trial Procedure
Parigraph 6
page 26

"When coming to line to be tested, and while on
line, the dog and handler should assume such positions​as may be directed by the Judges."


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Seen 15 seconds......but 5 sec ?......yet ,everyone has to do it.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

It is a liberal 5 sec. Just keeping the stake moving.


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Congrats to Tim & Starfords!

Anyother placements anybody?


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

Congrats Bob,Donna and Tim on your Qual win.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

bfarmer said:


> Congrats to Bob and Donna Starford, Tim Milligan, and Prize on the Qual Win!!


Congrats!!!!! also congrats to Chris, Tim and Onyx on the qual 4th.


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Troy, 

Please post all Qual placements. We at home are interested.

Also, do you have any Call Backs?

Thanks!!!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

LukesMom said:


> Troy,
> 
> Please post all Qual placements. We at home are interested.
> 
> ...


Jim/Jan
Sorry that's all that I know...not there just getting text updates. I think there were 30 back to the open water blind and 35 back to the AM land blind.. sorry no numbers


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

Unofficial Callbacks to the Amateur Water Blind in the morning: 28 dogs

5,6,7,8,9,14,18,20,23,27,29,30,31,33,36,44,46,54,55,59,60,63,64,65,66,67,70,75

Good Luck to All!


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

Another one of Bay Blue Kennels' students "Paige" places in the derby  Congratulations to Greg Ye/H & Dr.Aul/O on the 2nd place.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Found out that there were ONLY 32 dogs called back to the second series in the Open


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> Found out that there were ONLY 32 dogs called back to the second series in the Open


All the dogs that didnt handle were called back.

Dont know the #s Eckett-1&2
Stupka-3rd Wendy, CONGRTATS Wayne!
Rorem-4th


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Believe Player won, Congratz to McKay's, and Deuce was 2nd. Big trial and big weekend for BLKH20!! Congratz to all!!!

Aaron*


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Big congrats to Team Blackwater on the win with Player and second with Duce!

Huge accomplishment to get top two places in a 115 dog open. 

Aaron - I know it's the wrong thread but WAY to go on the Am WIN at Mobile!!!


----------



## dexdoolittle (Apr 26, 2008)

Congrats Tim, If my number count is correct he ran 5 minor stake dogs- got 4 colors and RJ. Nice, even though mine was the RJ.


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

OPEN RESULTS:

1st. Player/Eckett
2nd. Duce/Eckett
3rd. Wendy/Stupka
4th. Coach/Rorem
R.J. Marley/Farmer
Jams: Bravo/Eckett, Zoom/Eckett, Aero/Rorem, Fire/Farmer, Abby/Ty Rorem, Jazz/Rorem, Tie/Rorem, Boo Milligan, Grover/Eckett, Morey/Farmer, King/Ty Rorem, Jazz/Farmer


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Big congratulations to Wayne Stupka and his 3-year-old, Wendy, the only amateur trained and run dog to make it to the Open water marks, for their 3rd place finish. Quite an accomplishment in a 109 dog Open.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Mr. Tom Brian won The Am with Jazz. Huge Congrats.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Good job Wayne and Wendy!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Jim Scarborough said:


> Big congratulations to Wayne Stupka and his 3-year-old, Wendy, the only amateur trained and run dog to make it to the Open water marks, for their 3rd place finish. Quite an accomplishment in a 109 dog Open.


x2!!! Go Wayne and Wendy!!

Angie


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Brad B said:


> Good job Wayne and Wendy!


Huge congrats to Wayne and Windy!!! And to all that placed and finished!!


----------



## chocoholic (Jul 1, 2009)

Congrats to The Kirbys of White Oak Retrievers for putting the breedings together of both player and duece.. nice job!!!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Jim Scarborough said:


> Big congratulations to Wayne Stupka and his 3-year-old, Wendy, the only amateur trained and run dog to make it to the Open water marks, for their 3rd place finish. Quite an accomplishment in a 109 dog Open.


Great dog/trainer/handler equals a great team!! ..whether pro or amateur! 

Special BIG Congratulations to this handler and retriever on this BIG Open Third Place though!!  

Impressive to say the least!!!

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Jim Scarborough said:


> OPEN RESULTS:
> 
> 1st. Player/Eckett
> 2nd. Duce/Eckett
> ...


Have to say, Congratulations to "Abby"!!  

BIG Open Jams two weeks in a row..

Salty Paws pup doing doing nicely as well! 

Judy


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

way to go wayne and lil wendy


----------

